# $ advantages of breeding?



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Has anyone had any financial success with breeding piranhas? Many people have bred natts. Have you sold any offspring to your lfs? How about the people who have bred less common species of piranha? Just wondering, thanks.

EDIT: Could a mod move this thread to the General Piranha Forum. It would probably get more action there.


----------

